# improve Acoustics in my room



## skandalpro (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello I decided to build acoustic panels I need your help  So first of all , I am attaching pictures of the room ...

I'm trying to upload pictures but sorry drove me crazy Need 5 Posts or need Some size I think it's really annoying Nothing I did are not helped
At least I managed to upload one picture I'm sorry anyone who wants i can send more pictures By email 

the room size It is about
Length = 3.7 m Width = 2.8 m Height =2.5 m the walls are not parallel But I do not think they are good not parallel 

Please answer me in a certain order and not messy

I thank to everyone who can Help me is very important to me thanks  :clap:


Ok soooo

1.Rockwall or Fiberglass I think i go on RockWall 120-150 kg 4" ? What do you think and Who Better in Health ?

2.What do you think of my Sweet Spot ? I recently moved to this side of the room I was in the back window I wanted to run from the corners
And now i hear more wider But now I lose to Bass On the right side where the door, On the left side hear quite nice 
What can i do ?

3. I thought to solve the problem in the door Or to put the Acoustic panle in a few degrees in a different direction like 45 degrees on the well To try to get to be a bit more walls parallel or I'll build portable acoustic panel on a stand And so this close the door area if so i use maybe 4" or 8" board ?

4. For ceiling what do you suggest me to do ? More Diffuser or absorption or Both ?

5. Where is The right place to put Diffuser in this room ?

6. Bass Trap - For this room wate is better ? Rounded / Corner / Or simply placed panel in each side of the corner Like all the panels in The room ?


Hope I was clear as the sun :heehee:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The room doesn't really have a good 'sweet spot' the way it's laid out. The reason you get bass on the left and not right is the boundary on the left that is not there on the right. Sitting somewhere that you have good distance behind you and is symmetric left to right is best.

The small size of the room is going to dictate a LOT of damping and as thick as possible.

Bryan


----------



## skandalpro (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you sorry for the delay 

1. So you suggest me to sit somewhere else in the room ? If so "I add you pictures of other situations what you think about them" 
1- http://srv2.jpg.co.il/4/51dad12bb3ae1.jpg
2- http://srv2.jpg.co.il/7/51dad12bb737e.jpg
3-http://srv2.jpg.co.il/8/51dad05e81fb6.jpg
4- http://srv2.jpg.co.il/6/51dad2754854b.jpg
Where most good looking to sit
2. And if I sit in the same place and i close the door With panle and put all the panels on the right side in a diagonal So it's a creature equal with the left wall It can work ?

3. And in another post I asked about Rockwool 120-150 kg 4" I asked Because Someone on the phone "acoustic advises Service " 
told me that if I buy rock wool I have a higher density Like 120-150 k"g He said in the rooms like mine better to put 4 "
That's why I came here to find out sooo

you said That density is WAY too high. Think more like 1/2 of that. You'll save enough money to go 6" in some places and be performance and money ahead in the deal.

I want to know if I understood correctly You're actually telling me to take Rockwool like 48-60 kg ? It sure it gets to low frequencies
and about the - Inches " ?
You mean I build like this :

well panle I do like this 2" ?
and the bass trap 6" or 4 "?

Thank you very much for the help you're helping me a lot


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Either 1st or 2nd one you posted. 

My point was you can use 1/2 the density yet go 50% thicker and get better performance for less money.

Bass panels 6", wall panels 4" except maybe directly behind you that would be 6" also.

Bryan


----------

